# Ziemlich verzweifelt: Bezier-Kurven mit Grafikobjekt?!



## xound (2. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt ziemlich lange mit Freehand herumprobiert und komme zu keinem Ergebniss.

Kann mir einer von Euch Profis erklaeren, wie man folgendes Problem loest:

Ich habe hier einen Filmstreifen







dieser soll durch Bezier-Kruven eine Schwingung erhalten, ungefaehr so (aber staerker)






Danach (oder vorher) sollen noch Bilder in die einzelnen Kaestchen des Filmstreifens eingefügt werden ... im Endeffekt soll das ganze ungefaehr so aussehen:






Vielleicht kann mir jemand ansatzweise erklaeren, wie man sowas macht (oder auf ein Tutorial verweisen)

Vielen Dank im voraus,

xoundi


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. Januar 2003)

Du wisrt nicht um das Pfadtool oder Bezierkurven rumkommen!

Und die Fotos packste über "Inlay Objekt" - (Einfügeobjekt rein...

Habe momentan wenig Zeit, aber erinnere mich mal zum WoEn dran, dann erkläre ich es mal in Kurzform in einem Mini Tut!


----------

